# computershut down.



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

I overclocked 266mhz to 290 ... after 15mins of gaming computer rebooted.


I noticed my clock was set to 2010 as i just formated and missed something.

would the clock cause this? 


log 
\
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
<EventID>41</EventID> 
<Version>2</Version> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Task>63</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-11-27T06:10:49.975609700Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>3660</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>-PC</Computer> 
<Security 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

+ System 

- Provider 

[ Name] EventLog 

- EventID 6008 

[ Qualifiers] 32768 

Level 2 

Task 0 

Keywords 0x80000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2010-11-27T06:10:53.000000000Z 

EventRecordID 3654 

Channel System 

Computer nor-PC 

Security 


- EventData 

1:10:19 AM 
‎27/‎11/‎2010 


1804 


DA070B0006001B0001000A0013003B00DA070B0006001B0006000A0013003B00600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binary data:


In Words

0000: 000B07DA 001B0006 000A0001 003B0013 
0008: 000B07DA 001B0006 000A0006 003B0013 
0010: 00000960 0000003C 00000001 00000960 
0018: 00000000 000004B0 00000001 00000000 


In Bytes

0000: DA 07 0B 00 06 00 1B 00 Ú.......
0008: 01 00 0A 00 13 00 3B 00 ......;.
0010: DA 07 0B 00 06 00 1B 00 Ú.......
0018: 06 00 0A 00 13 00 3B 00 ......;.
0020: 60 09 00 00 3C 00 00 00 `...<...
0028: 01 00 00 00 60 09 00 00 ....`...
0030: 00 00 00 00 B0 04 00 00 ....°...
0038: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand name & Model Numer
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------

